# Some people didn't appreciate the hard works for free.



## biarine (Aug 16, 2017)

I made my co-worker a dr bronner's type liquid soap but I put a comfrey infused in sweet almond. Because her son has psoriasis, when I give her a bottle before has no reaction on him and makes his skin so soft. She beg me to give her again so I made her 3 litres of lavender liquid soap. But she complained that isn't scented very well like the first one. I said lavender essential oil is expensive and I told her if she didn't like it give it back and she didn't talking to me anymore.


----------



## lauratryingsoap (Aug 16, 2017)

What an absolute horrid person. That is totally rude! Shame on her! Don't let it ruin your day


----------



## biarine (Aug 16, 2017)

lauratryingsoap said:


> What an absolute horrid person. That is totally rude! Shame on her! Don't let it ruin your day




Thank you Laura because they think making soap is easy and cheap.  Well I didn't care if she won't talk to me.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 16, 2017)

Some people are just ungrateful!  I wouldn't be giving her anymore.


----------



## Susie (Aug 16, 2017)

She is ungrateful.  Learn that lesson and move on.  There are people who will appreciate your hard work.


----------



## biarine (Aug 16, 2017)

shunt2011 said:


> Some people are just ungrateful!  I wouldn't be giving her anymore.




No, I wouldn't anymore if she wanted she will buy in the health shop.


----------



## biarine (Aug 16, 2017)

Susie said:


> She is ungrateful.  Learn that lesson and move on.  There are people who will appreciate your hard work.




Yes Susie I learned my lesson. There's a lot of people who appreciate my giveaways.


----------



## lsg (Aug 16, 2017)

I have learned that anything free is not valued as much as it is if paid for.  I have furnished free milk and eggs to family and friends of ours.  They came by and got them for a while and then it got too much of a bother.  Mind you, they always bragged on the milk and eggs and it was not really out of their way to stop and get them.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Aug 16, 2017)

You did a lovely thing for her, I am sorry she was so ungrateful towards you and you kind act.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 16, 2017)

It's sometimes unbelievable how ungrateful and mean people can be. I'm sorry you had this happen. If I remember correctly, Dr. Bronners soap is expensive - maybe when she actually has to pay for it she will get a clue.


----------



## biarine (Aug 16, 2017)

lsg said:


> I have learned that anything free is not valued as much as it is if paid for.  I have furnished free milk and eggs to family and friends of ours.  They came by and got them for a while and then it got too much of a bother.  Mind you, they always bragged on the milk and eggs and it was not really out of their way to stop and get them.




Wow, they lucky to get a free milk and eggs, to buy fresh from the source here in uk is so expensive.


----------



## biarine (Aug 16, 2017)

MySoapyHeart said:


> You did a lovely thing for her, I am sorry she was so ungrateful towards you and you kind act.




You're so true. I been taught with my grandmother whatever you receive, you need to be thankful.


----------



## jbrewton (Aug 16, 2017)

Givers give, takers complain.


----------



## lsg (Aug 16, 2017)

biarine said:


> Wow, they lucky to get a free milk and eggs, to buy fresh from the source here in uk is so expensive.


Thanks, if people could see the inside of some of the milking parlors and take a look at cows that have mud up to their hocks, they might not like store bought milk as well.  I can guarantee that my cow and my little milking parlor cleanliness and my jar and equipment sterilizing routine would equal or beat most of them


----------



## biarine (Aug 16, 2017)

dibbles said:


> It's sometimes unbelievable how ungrateful and mean people can be. I'm sorry you had this happen. If I remember correctly, Dr. Bronners soap is expensive - maybe when she actually has to pay for it she will get a clue.




Yes in our health food shop cost £8.99 the 473 ml.


----------



## Arimara (Aug 18, 2017)

biarine said:


> Yes in our health food shop cost £8.99 the 473 ml.



That's $13-19 USD where I'm from. You're lucky if you find it for $13 and I have seen them cost $19 in a few places (I walked out of those stores and never returned).


----------



## biarine (Aug 18, 2017)

Arimara said:


> That's $13-19 USD where I'm from. You're lucky if you find it for $13 and I have seen them cost $19 in a few places (I walked out of those stores and never returned).




Yes it's expensive the £8.99 that's sales, I don't know the full price if isn't sales.


----------

